# Lathe Lock Hex Key Grips (3d Print)



## opensourcefan (May 5, 2022)

I cut up some dedicated allen keys to stick into my lock screws. Printed some handle grip thingy's for them so they look proper. Closest match green I had, It'll do I think.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2022)

The dab of silicone to hold them on the set scew is genius.  Stealing that.


----------

